# Resort Map



## webdizzy

I've used the map here http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html as a resource in the past but I'm now noticing that it's not up-to-date.  For example, II has several resorts in upstate Michigan but none are showing as II resorts on this map.  Does anyone know if there's an updated version or if it will ever be updated?  Not sure who created and provided it to begin with.  Or, is there something like it elsewhere?  When trying to decide where to go, it's nice to see at a glance where resorts are located.


----------



## DeniseM

This map belongs to a TUG member, so you will have to contact her for more info.-

This is what it says at the bottom of the map-

©2006 carol.bell@gmail.com Created on ... May 28, 2006


----------



## webdizzy

DeniseM said:


> This map belongs to a TUG member, so you will have to contact her for more info.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## TUGBrian

Carol has graciously agreed to update the MAP for us!


----------



## webdizzy

TUGBrian said:


> Carol has graciously agreed to update the MAP for us!



Yay!  I did contact Carol and she said she'd update it.  That's AWESOME.  A big thank you to her for her time & effort.  So appreciated!!!  That map has been so helpful to me in planning where to go next.


----------



## snippet

I've got just two more sections of the US to go.  Finally finished Florida.   Stay tuned


----------



## Makai Guy

Your time and effort on this is greatly appreciated.  :whoopie:


----------



## Fern Modena

Wow!  What an undertaking.  Thank you, Carol.  Much appreciated.

Fern


----------



## TUGBrian

Carol has completed her work, and I must say she has done a TON of it to update the western USA!

Everyone be sure to thank her for all this hard work to benefit all Timeshare Owners!


----------



## glypnirsgirl

I never knew that map existed - it is terrific resource. I will be using this alot.

Thanks, Carol. I appreciate your hard work.

elaine


----------



## eal

Carol, you are the greatest!  Thanks so much.


----------



## snippet

thanks y'all I'm glad it's worth using.  

I'm working on a Canada map, so stay tuned for that.


----------



## dmharris

This is a phenomenal tool for planning and dreaming!  Thank you VERY MUCH Carol for your work!


----------



## M&JJ

Wow!!! what a great tool.  Im a map junky so this is fun.

thanks!!!


----------



## dmharris

M&JJ said:


> Wow!!! what a great tool.  Im a map junky so this is fun.
> 
> thanks!!!



Interesting way of putting it, but I am too!  I love maps and would NEVER have one of those electronic gizmos that tells me where to turn!  When I'm in someone's car that has one and they have a woman's voice on it (that is annoying) I want to rip it out!


----------



## zora

This map is great!  I can't wait to see your map of Canada.  Thank you so very much.


----------



## Free2Roam

*Awesome!*

Thanks Carol!


----------



## Quiet Pine

Thank you, Carol. Very useful!


----------



## cissy

Thank you!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

Have uploaded Carols' new map for canada, fantastic work!


----------



## klpca

Thank you so much for your hard work on that project. What a great resource.


----------



## klpca

Is this map a sticky somewhere? I had never seen it before.


----------



## TUGBrian

there is a link to it on the left hand side of the homepage.


----------



## Passepartout

Yet another great reason for the fence-sitters to part with their hard earned $15 for TUG membership. And to write reviews of their travels to extend membership for free.

Jim Ricks


----------



## klpca

TUGBrian said:


> there is a link to it on the left hand side of the homepage.



Thanks.

I agree that this is worth every penny of the $15 membership.


----------



## TUGBrian

Note this is something available to all individuals, not just TUG members.

This is something Carol chose to do on her own time to help out all timeshare owners, im happy to host the map for her on TUG!


----------

